# Templates for thumb & market sticks



## firie000

Hi All,

I have just bought a scroll saw so I can cut my own toppers.

Will be starting with simple stuff and so I would appreciate any templates for thumb (especially the lyre shape),

crook any other styles of stick handles that members might have. I have acquired several pieces of native Stripey Gum

a timber that has a lovely orange colour that will come up quite nicely I think.

Thanks in advance

Mick


----------



## cobalt

funny you metioned thumb sticks ,just knocked out a pair from a bit of waste cherry ..there not finished yet as the shanks shown are for another project so those will have to wait until i find a shank for them .Then i will shape it to the intended shank for a good fit

also CV3 has just posted a simple thumb stick ,it simple but effective and a bit different

heres my effort and a few pics i just photo i do have a pic of a lyre shape will try to find the photo later.The photos from the book called "stickmaking the complete course" by andrew jones and clive george


----------



## CV3

Hi Mick 
This is a book worth having. It has a lot of great information and some good patterns. I know it is on Amazon. Hope there is a source in your country.


----------



## CV3

This is another book that I have. It has some good information also and has some fun patterns.


----------



## cobalt

I have both books,but have the revised version on sickmaking the complete course.

If anyone is looking for a particle template let me know as i have quite a few now mostly wild fowl, theye must be at lest 30 templates of ducks etc a few animals ,I just used them to check my own templates ,and feeling pleased with myself as mine are pretty accurate "says with relief"


----------



## cobalt

What type os scroll saw you got ? I usually cut all my templates on the band saw It will cut wood up to 6 inches thick .Its a record power BS250 and have 10 pionts per inch on the blade for easy cutting

Most of my toppers are cut from about 2 1/2 inches pieces the saw cut the wood like butter but sometimes drill holes in the wood if theres a sharp turn. the giraffe was cut from4 inches thick as try to use the wood up i have before buying more.

I buy my wood rough sawn in 8ft planlks about 20 to 24 inches wide usually ends up approx 2 1/4 thick , the sell it by the sq meter and select my own pieces at the mill so always have plenty in for cutting the projects



firie000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just bought a scroll saw so I can cut my own toppers.
> 
> Will be starting with simple stuff and so I would appreciate any templates for thumb (especially the lyre shape),
> 
> crook any other styles of stick handles that members might have. I have acquired several pieces of native Stripey Gum
> 
> a timber that has a lovely orange colour that will come up quite nicely I think.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Mick


----------



## cobalt

will post some templates/pictures of some market stick havnt got a scanner so will photo them later and post them


----------



## firie000

Thanks all for the replies to my question!

Cobalt, I have a Ryobi Scroll saw. I tossed up between the band saw and the scroll saw and

chose the latter for the finer turns you can make. See link below for a picture. It cuts 40mm hard wood no problem.

My hardwood comes from out west. My wife's uncle cuts timber on his property and he has a stack of 30mm planks

from a deal that fell through. When I get my act together I am going to post pics of my recent shank collecting trip.

Anyway thanks again All your input was valuable as usual.

ttp://www.bunnings.com.au/ryobi-125w-405mm-scroll-saw_p6210417


----------



## cobalt

It looke the part ,have fun with it

I considered a scroll saw but majority of pieces i do are about 55=66 mm.


----------

